# Orthodontic Retainers



## 13503 (Sep 15, 2005)

I recently got my braces off and now I wear these retainers. What is the best way to clean retainers, mine have been getting this foul odor to them, is this normal?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, I am not young (by your standards)--I am 49 but have been wearing retainers for 30 years! The best way to clean them is to get a denture cleaner with stiff bristles (kind of like a funny looking little toothbrush only it's for dentures). Scrub the heck out of that retainer every day with toothpaste and that will get the plaque off and leave it smelling nice.


----------



## 17328 (Sep 7, 2005)

when i had my retainers i used 1/2 cup of peroxide and 1/2 cup of your favorite mouthwash and would let them soak for about an hour each day i never had an odor to them however 1 would say your tounge is were bad breathe comes from so if you are using your tounge to play with your retainers while they are in your mouth this can possiblly be an intruder i know it sounds weird but it is a suggestion. also listen to TISS about the denture cleaner she is right.


----------

